
Are algorithmic stable coins even possible? - csentropy
https://medium.com/portal-finance/algorithmic-stable-coins-are-they-possible-eafe45254087
======
coinward
Excellent points on the futility of stable assets. Bitcoin seems to have
evolved into a solution to global inflationary policy, specifically as a
'store of value coin' and countless altcoins seem to be attempting to
replicate btc's success as a SoV coin. Clearly there is a decent level of
demand for these SoV coins as an alternative to state fiat money.
Interestingly, Libra's not pegging to the USD for its 'stability', but to a
basket of assets which the USD makes up a %. If the ultimate SoV coin is not
Bitcoin, might it be a coin pegged to a basket of assets that have historical
precedent as stores of value? Precious metals, reits, btc, etc

------
manojdv
Stability is a misnomer when you have inflation. If algorithms can predict and
adjust why isn’t Fed using them?

------
manojdv
Very insightful. David marcus should read this.

~~~
csentropy
Ha ha true. I doubt he will though.

------
geoburke
Remember Basis? RIP

~~~
csentropy
Yeah. One of the many experiments that were tried by the Central Economic
Mathematical Institute in the old USSR

